# Ride home



## edifarnecio (Mar 12, 2013)

So when I get my hedgie in about 4 weeks its gonna be a 3 hour ride home. I was just wondering is there anything I can use around the house to hold the hedgehog in and keep him warm for the trip. Before I go and buy a travel bag I wanted to see If I could save the money. Those bags are sort of expensive.


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

I used a large plastic shoe box from the dollar store with a fleece blanket and scraps, hand warmer and holes cut I lids. Literally cost me a $1


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't get a bag - get a hard-sided crate or carrier. You're going to need a carrier for things like vet trips and other possible trips (either taking with you or taking to vet's/pet sitter/etc.), so you might as well invest in one now, for the ride home. It's the safest method of transporting your hedgehog - you can strap the crate in with a seatbelt so that your hedgehog is more protected in the event of an accident, and if there is an accident, emergency personnel are trained to spot pet carriers and get them out of harm's way as well. Please do not transport your hedgehog in a cardboard box or anything else like that - it's just not safe.

Something like this would work perfectly - http://www.walmart.com/ip/Petmate-Pet-T ... t/16785059 $17 is not expensive, especially considering all of the other expenses of a hedgehog.


----------



## edifarnecio (Mar 12, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> Don't get a bag - get a hard-sided crate or carrier. You're going to need a carrier for things like vet trips and other possible trips (either taking with you or taking to vet's/pet sitter/etc.), so you might as well invest in one now, for the ride home. It's the safest method of transporting your hedgehog - you can strap the crate in with a seatbelt so that your hedgehog is more protected in the event of an accident, and if there is an accident, emergency personnel are trained to spot pet carriers and get them out of harm's way as well. Please do not transport your hedgehog in a cardboard box or anything else like that - it's just not safe.
> 
> Something like this would work perfectly - http://www.walmart.com/ip/Petmate-Pet-T ... t/16785059 $17 is not expensive, especially considering all of the other expenses of a hedgehog.


Can I use the tub I purchased as his home?


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing... you want something safe and secure for your little one in the event of something happens. Even if you just get rear-ended or cut off, you don't want your hedgie to go flying out or the container to tip and he/she spills out. I also use a small plastic carrier for transport. If its during the day, your hedgie will want to be burrowed in asleep most of the trip anyway. And you will want/need the carrier in the future anyway. Mine is a small plastic "small animal carrier" like this: 
http://www.petco.com/product/5914/Petco ... imals-5914

Probably not as safe as the pet taxi, but it was cheap and what I could find when I needed something quick. I fold up pieces of fleece in it to keep it cushioned.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Tubs, shoe boxes and bins aren't safe for travelling. They aren't made to with stand an impact if you're in an accident and can't be securely seat belted it. You should use a hard sided cat/pet carrier. They are made to with stand impacts and the seat belt can be passed through the handle to secure it in the vehicle. If the carrier isn't seat belted in it will end up flying around the vehicle if there happens to be an accident. Hedgies need to be secured in vehicles just like babies do, after all, they are our babies.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I picked this up at my local Petsmart for $18.09 ($16.99+ tax) Its easily identifiable as a pet carrier, secure, and small enough you could put some fleece stripping or a hand towel in for burrowing without there being so much left over space that your baby would go tumbling around like a cat carrier. Although that would work too, just add more stuffing. LOL

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lInUS%2FNo


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The only thing with this type of carrier is that it isn't hard sided. It wouldn't provide much crush or impact resistance in an accident.



Avarris said:


> I picked this up at my local Petsmart for $18.09 ($16.99+ tax) Its easily identifiable as a pet carrier, secure, and small enough you could put some fleece stripping or a hand towel in for burrowing without there being so much left over space that your baby would go tumbling around like a cat carrier. Although that would work too, just add more stuffing. LOL
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lInUS%2FNo


The only thing with this type of carrier is that it isn't hard sided. It wouldn't provide much crush or impact resistance in an accident.


----------

